
Irving Wladawsky-Berger: Extreme Scale Computing - thafman
http://blog.irvingwb.com/blog/2010/02/extreme-scale-computing.html
======
hga
Wow, it's very high level but exhaustive in coverage with lots of links; for
example, just what will be required to build practical exaflop systems?

One minor detail is that as you scale the CPU etc. 1000 times, you're only
going to be able afford a 10 fold increase in power ("It is generally agreed
that an exaflop system must consume around 20 MWs [!!!], otherwise their
operating costs would be prohibitively expensive").

Recommended.

